# Tribute to Frank



## Ken N Tx (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice tribute to Frank! Thanks Ken!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 22, 2014)

You are welcome.


----------



## oldman (Dec 22, 2014)

Yes, I saw this on TV just the other day. It must have been a rerun or something, but Andre Rieu is a natural on the violin. Much better than I am on my fiddle. I was never much of a Frank Sinatra fan until I became older and started watching his movies. I also enjoyed his TV appearances back in the day. We went to see Frank about 3 or 4 years before he passed away. I think he may have had some mind issues going on because when he sang some of his songs, it appeared that he forgot the lines because he would begin to hum. Still, it was a good show. 

I also like the documentary that I watched on his home in Palm Springs.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 22, 2014)

oldman said:


> Yes, I saw this on TV just the other day. It must have been a rerun or something, but Andre Rieu is a natural on the violin. Much better than I am on my fiddle. I was never much of a Frank Sinatra fan until I became older and started watching his movies. I also enjoyed his TV appearances back in the day. We went to see Frank about 3 or 4 years before he passed away. I think he may have had some mind issues going on because when he sang some of his songs, it appeared that he forgot the lines because he would begin to hum. Still, it was a good show.
> 
> I also like the documentary that I watched on his home in Palm Springs.


Thanks, I save it to watch on Roku later..


----------

